
Holy Cow How I Got Over 2000 Hits on this Blog in a Few Hours - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2010/01/14/holy-cow-how-i-got-over-2000-hits-on-this-blog-in-a-few-hours/
======
bluebit
Excellent post. Especially like the pic on how to create quality blog content.
Very readable.

